# Helpp



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

My female Molly is getting bubble like things on her body do u know what's happening I cleaned the tank yesterday I'm confused. Please get back to me soon!! Her tail is like all weird go to my alumb I have a picture


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Bubble-like things on the body? Look like it's been sprinkled with sugar or sand? That would be ich, but I can't tell from your pic - too dark. And also based off your pic, the dalmation molly looks male to me - could be wrong. Need a better pic to tell for sure if it is ich. Any other fish in your tank will get it also if you don't act on it.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I think we need a better description of the bubbles, how big are they? what color?

Also more info on your aquarium. How long has it been set up? how big? how many fish? Have you done any water tests?

Salt is a very good treatment for many ailments and mollies tolerate it well.


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

put up a betterr pic in apost and if they r white u may have ich which if u do, u need 2 buy some treatment or it will infect and ruin ur whole tank


----------

